# Polish help for a newbie



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys,
So I've ordered a DA and it will arrive tomorrow and I remembered that a while back I got a sample box from TAC systems, these were just a selection of what came in the box








My question to you guys is, which if these will be okay to use? Should I just use this all in one?








Or can I add this one on after?








Or what are the 1 2 3 refinish polishes? It's all a bit mind boggling at the moment but I hope you guys can point me in the right direction
Thanks

Sam


----------



## Jiggaman (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm sure others will be along who are more qualified to answer but for what's is worth ;

If you are only just starting to learn machine polishing then I would start with the all in one, the sealant goes on after polishing and I doubt you would need the DA to apply it, just a sponge applicator.

The 3 stage polishes probably require different pads and a fair bit of know how.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Cheers mate, I'll the all in one ago hopefully on Friday


----------



## Jiggaman (Jul 16, 2015)

If you've never used a machine polisher before you should definitely practice on a panel from a scrap yard first.

Too be honest it's not that difficult and you would have to be pretty special to balls it up but you don't want to take the risk on a car you care about.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Refinish 1-coarse (609 grit removal) R2 -medium, R3-finishing polish. 
Al in one isn't as coarse as R1, more like R2, but finish close to R3. Did you get ULTRA in the sample box? That's a brilliant all in one polish. 
The sealant is recommended to apply if you want protection. 

/Fredrik


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

e_king said:


> Refinish 1-coarse (609 grit removal) R2 -medium, R3-finishing polish.
> Al in one isn't as coarse as R1, more like R2, but finish close to R3. Did you get ULTRA in the sample box? That's a brilliant all in one polish.
> The sealant is recommended to apply if you want protection.
> 
> /Fredrik


So I would be okay to just use the all In one then? It has swirls on the car 
And no I didn't but I have heard good things about it and would love to find some


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

If you try R3 and have to step up to R2 I would choose the aio instead. Otherwise you may go to coarse from the start. 
Have you looked at saverschoice?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

e_king said:


> If you try R3 and have to step up to R2 I would choose the aio instead. Otherwise you may go to coarse from the start.
> Have you looked at saverschoice?


Ah okay, so I start with r3 and then if it's not doing much then use the all in one 
I haven't no but I will do


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

That's how I would do it. Then it's going to be a one step either way.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Well I gave the new DA a go today on a test panel and I was very impressed for a first try 
Here is the panel before

































I then used the refinish 2 on a medium pad, wiped off with a plush microfiber cloth and then put some poorboys glaze on top and voila

































Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kash21 (May 19, 2011)

Dude, 

I too am a complete newbie and have never used one before. After seeing what you have done, don't think ill be as fearful in giving it a try. Nice one.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks outstanding. Well done.  

Skickat från min E6653 via Tapatalk


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Cheers guys, next step is the car, I've seen a few parts that could do with good treatment so I will post my results when I get it done  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I think you need to sell that panel, look brand new 😆

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

REVERSiN said:


> I think you need to sell that panel, look brand new 😆
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Haha it still has some damage which can only be repaired by re spray  I also have a mini Cooper wing which is metal so a different surface to try the DA on too 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

So just an update for you guys, I had my first attempt on the car yesterday I don't have any before shots but here are the results 
So easy to use, I was very cautious to start but once I was got into the rhythm it was a piece of cake 

























































Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

